# Searches do not yield old thread results?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been testing the search feature looking for posts under NaphtaliPress, and I cannot get any hits to come up for any of the old imported threads. I can only get posts results that have been posted since the move. Is this the way things are or can this be fixed?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought it was suspicious yesterday that no one had discussed Mary on these forums...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I've been testing the search feature looking for posts under NaphtaliPress, and I cannot get any hits to come up for any of the old imported threads. I can only get posts results that have been posted since the move. Is this the way things are or can this be fixed?



This is a _feature_.

Working it. Search index should be re-built within an hour.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 30, 2006)

Searches are yielding older results now. Thanks Rich.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Rich -- that is a big help for someone who likes to resurrect old threads like me!  

One thing I noticed, however: I can search on a particular date (say, like, October 31) and find particular results with that date in the Archives but not on the new board. The message one gets is "Showing results 1 to 25 of 208 Search took 2.43 seconds. Search: Key Word(s): october The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 31." Is there any way to allow for date searching on the new board?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Searches are yielding older results now. Thanks Rich.



Unfortunately it's not quite fixed. Rebuilding the search index is a humongous resource hog. I started it last night and everything began crawling. I had to let it run while I slept (about 4 hours of sleep last night). Unfortunately it only indexed 142,000 of the 210,000 posts. I'm hoping I can figure out a way to index the delta because I don't want to have to run this all over again from scratch. It has about 70% of information but is probably missing most of the stuff from this year's posts.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks Rich -- that is a big help for someone who likes to resurrect old threads like me!
> 
> One thing I noticed, however: I can search on a particular date (say, like, October 31) and find particular results with that date in the Archives but not on the new board. The message one gets is "Showing results 1 to 25 of 208 Search took 2.43 seconds. Search: Key Word(s): october The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 31." Is there any way to allow for date searching on the new board?



Interesting that the Advanced Search really has poor granularity to search that way. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like the rebuild is still happening in the background even though I closed my browser. The board will probably be slow all day. It has about 60,000 posts left to index until it's all done.


----------

